# If I take steroids without working out , will I gain muscle?



## Derek Wilson (May 5, 2019)

What's your opinion? Explain from your OWN experience if possible.


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 5, 2019)

Depends on your job . I have a very physical job lots of heavy lifting constantly.  I lift 2 days a week  out side of work  I grow muscles . If you sit at a desk and don't work out you're wasting money unless you can't get a boner. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 12, 2019)

Yes, you are right! 

It depends! 

Thanks!


----------



## REHH (May 12, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> Depends on your job . I have a very physical job lots of heavy lifting constantly.  I lift 2 days a week  out side of work  I grow muscles . If you sit at a desk and don't work out you're wasting money unless you can't get a boner.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk





Derek Wilson said:


> Yes, you are right!
> 
> It depends!
> 
> Thanks!




In some cases yes...i agree


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> What's your opinion? Explain from your OWN experience if possible.



Doubtful but you might get more boners!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 19, 2019)

REHH said:


> In some cases yes...i agree



yeah


----------

